# One of my all time favorites



## jttheclockman (Apr 16, 2018)

This is one of my all time favorite pens shown here and from a well established pen artisan on this site. It belongs here in the Advanced pens Forum. 

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/13530/large/1_252214_302994003140615_1683099936_n.jpg


----------



## CREID (Apr 16, 2018)

And I thought you were gonna show one of my ugly a%% pens.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 17, 2018)

That’s AMAZING!  Share with us how it was made!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2018)

More4dan said:


> That’s AMAZING!  Share with us how it was made!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



Acid etched. This was done by BradG here is his write up but I highly suggest just look up his work and it will amaze you and give you an idea what a true artisan is in the pen making world. There are a few here but I do miss Brads work. Always stunning to look at. I probably could have picked anyone of his pens and said it was my favorite. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/exothermal-tribal-aluminium-gent-104529/


----------



## magpens (Apr 17, 2018)

Aha !! . And I think I know by whom !


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2018)

Probably what brought him to mind is this new pen maker that just showed his new design http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13...raise-you-very-first-pen-stand-i-made-154449/

Here is Brads latest



http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/kitless-stacked-conical-fountain-pen-video-148699/


----------

